# DS #5069: TV Anime - Fairy Tail Gekitou! Madoushi Kessen (Japan)



## luke_c (Jul 25, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6401^^


----------



## Nobunaga (Jul 25, 2010)

OMG YES its out finally !!!!


----------



## Maz7006 (Jul 25, 2010)

any ideas what this is about ?


----------



## Jax (Jul 25, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> any ideas what this is about ?



It's a 2D fighting game


----------



## riverchen (Jul 25, 2010)

OH YES ITS OUT!!!!!!!


----------



## redsmas (Jul 25, 2010)

can't find it damm, google isn't helping me 2day


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 25, 2010)

redsmas said:
			
		

> can't find it damm, google isn't helping me 2day


na, rom ain't dumped yet, already checked.


----------



## redsmas (Jul 25, 2010)

just as a side note why are gbatemp's rom numbers  different to everywhere else


----------



## Zeroneo (Jul 25, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> redsmas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the game is here then it means it has been dumped. Search harder.


----------



## kosheh (Jul 25, 2010)

OH MAN IT'S A 2D FIGHTER


I hope it's actually good


----------



## senor700 (Jul 25, 2010)

TV??? ???????? ??! ????? [B957D315]
00004440: 21 44 8E AA 6A E2 8F B6 3A E4 0D 13 95 DD D6 BA ? 24 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 20 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
00004450: 78 48 C2 7C 1D BE 5F 06 DA C9 5A 87 45 CA 8A E1 ? 1C 10 9F 05 08 10 80 05 48 11 80 05 14 10 9F 05
00004460: 58 07 F9 87 F7 5D A5 22 5F 4D 15 0C 87 2E C4 52 ? A8 10 80 05 E8 11 80 05 1E FF 2F E1 84 D6 15 02
00004470: 6D EF 89 AA AE 78 4C 81 19 89 D0 C4 ? 4F 03 5F E1 37 B3 AA 36 6A E0 AA 36
000049F8: 1E FF 2F E1 ? 90 FE FF EA 

http://kamome.2ch.net/test/read.cgi/download/1279117773/828  you can download it here but i dont know how would you please tell me


----------



## luke_c (Jul 25, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> redsmas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because we have our own release list.


----------



## Kiekoes (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks good, but I can't seem to find it yet.


----------



## redsmas (Jul 25, 2010)

If nobody can find it is that because its only on private sites at the moment


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 25, 2010)

the rom is dumped thats for sure
nah.. the rom is widely available
i had already make tons of cheat codes

EDIT: its been out like 3 hours ago


----------



## prowler (Jul 25, 2010)

kosheh said:
			
		

> I never stick to my projects, though lol but if it's really good and I have enough ambition I'll try to whip up a simple menu hack


If you translate simple menus, I will love you forever and ever


----------



## balhor (Jul 25, 2010)

Works Great on M3i Zero


----------



## Rubedo (Jul 25, 2010)

So is it an actual fighter with actual combos and technique like Bleach DS or JUS, or is it some crappy mash-one-button-over-and-over like all the Naruto and Reborn DS fighters?


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 25, 2010)

-you get to upgrades your characters with medals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



like skills, power and etc

-there are like 240 quests for you to mess around

-there are like 20 characters for you to unlock (if i count correct)
i was surprised that takahashi meijin is inside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Takahashi_Meijin


----------



## senor700 (Jul 25, 2010)

cmon can´t someone give here the download link


----------



## dnniwa485 (Jul 25, 2010)

damn ... it took me a while to find it.. 

i usually used the google.jp and had a bunch of queries rather than any google search engine servers...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh yeah!!!!!!!!

Now can we play it.


----------



## darkicarusx (Jul 25, 2010)

Erm. I had downloaded this game, but I seem to have a problem. 
When I played for about 5-10 minutes, the game crashed.
Is anyone experiencing this or is there a fix to it?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 25, 2010)

darkicarusx said:
			
		

> Erm. I had downloaded this game, but I seem to have a problem.
> When I played for about 5-10 minutes, the game crashed.
> Is anyone experiencing this or is there a fix to it?



there is AP yes

working clean on Supercard DStwo and AP fixed on DSTT


----------



## darkicarusx (Jul 25, 2010)

Finally found a patched rom. Just now the rom was not patched. Sorry


----------



## kosheh (Jul 25, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> kosheh said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I never stick to my projects, though lol but if it's really good and I have enough ambition I'll try to whip up a simple menu hackIf you translate simple menus, I will love you forever and ever


----------



## dnniwa485 (Jul 25, 2010)

lol on iEDGE... there was no actually problem on it. but the voices are kinda acting funny... (the voice pitch are so low in battle)


----------



## redsmas (Jul 25, 2010)

I found a link on ds scene that is supposed to be a fix for the game but how would you use it???



TV??? ???????? ??! ????? [B957D315]
00004440: 21 44 8E AA 6A E2 8F B6 3A E4 0D 13 95 DD D6 BA ? 24 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 20 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
00004450: 78 48 C2 7C 1D BE 5F 06 DA C9 5A 87 45 CA 8A E1 ? 1C 10 9F 05 08 10 80 05 48 11 80 05 14 10 9F 05
00004460: 58 07 F9 87 F7 5D A5 22 5F 4D 15 0C 87 2E C4 52 ? A8 10 80 05 E8 11 80 05 1E FF 2F E1 84 D6 15 02
00004470: 6D EF 89 AA AE 78 4C 81 19 89 D0 C4 ? 4F 03 5F E1 37 B3 AA 36 6A E0 AA 36
000049F8: 1E FF 2F E1 ? 90 FE FF EA 

http://kamome.2ch.net/test/read.cgi/download/1279117773/828


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 25, 2010)

kosheh,
i was shocked the way he looks
as if he found his youth again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				redsmas said:
			
		

> I found a link on ds scene that is supposed to be a fix for the game but how would you use it???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hex edit it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



go to the address 04440
replace 21 44 8E AA 6A E2 8F B6 3A E4 0D 13 95 DD D6 BA 
with 24 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 20 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1


----------



## redsmas (Jul 25, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> redsmas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



would you do the other addresses like go to 04450
then replace 
78 48 C2 7C 1D BE 5F 06 DA C9 5A 87 45 CA 8A E1 with  1C 10 9F 05 08 10 80 05 48 11 80 05 14 10 9F 05


----------



## Rubedo (Jul 25, 2010)

kosheh said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes sir... is a sequence...

Rubedo,
yup.. its the same guy that did rave


----------



## redsmas (Jul 25, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Yes sir... is a sequence...
> 
> Rubedo,
> yup.. its the same guy that did rave



you mean Hiro Mashima he always puts some sort of connection between his work


----------



## senor700 (Jul 25, 2010)

how to use openpatch


----------



## redsmas (Jul 25, 2010)

that fix works on akaio (can't remember version)


----------



## basher11 (Jul 25, 2010)

not a lot of fighting games out there which are good. hopefully, this will satisfy me


----------



## senor700 (Jul 25, 2010)

dam why wont any of game work i have tried patched roms and clean roms why the heck dosent it work!


----------



## hullo8d (Jul 25, 2010)

senor700 said:
			
		

> dam why wont any of game work i have tried patched roms and clean roms why the heck dosent it work!



You might have possibly bought a really cheap clone.


----------



## corr0126 (Jul 25, 2010)

wow guys shouldn't you guys be finishing your current projects?anyway this game is good not the best just good


----------



## supersaiaman (Jul 25, 2010)

ok.....ive been trying for a couple hours now to get this to work and nothing...
using ysmenu in r4

tried the patched versions from several places....
tried clean and then manual patch
and been getting it from every place i can find just in case its a bad dump or something

just downloaded latest ttmenu files a moment ago and still nothing....

help........T.T just wanna try it,its fairy tail!!


----------



## Majin Vegeta (Jul 25, 2010)

Here some gameplay from the beginning:


Didn't try it on my CycloDS yet...


----------



## supersaiaman (Jul 25, 2010)

thank god its way better than the psp one

now that was total fail...........


----------



## jophi (Jul 25, 2010)

For me the game is good...
I use the Wood R4 version 1.11 and when i got to the shinigami ark the game freezes and i lose all i have in game...
So, is there a fix or patched version that works?
I'm waiting. Thanks...


----------



## Paranoid Mouse C (Jul 25, 2010)

I've yet to encounter any problems on Wood R4.


----------



## diogokeiji (Jul 26, 2010)

first post!
can someone help me
i downloaded it in any possible place and any of them works
i downloaded the wood r4 but i dont know how to install it  XD
so please gelp me! someone!


----------



## jophi (Jul 26, 2010)

diogokeiji said:
			
		

> first post!
> can someone help me
> i downloaded it in any possible place and any of them works
> i downloaded the wood r4 but i dont know how to install it  XD
> so please gelp me! someone!



place the folder _rpg and the file _Ds_Menu in the root of your R4 and it's ready ... I hope I've helped    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ou melhor coloca a pasta  _rpg e o arquivo Dat _Ds_Menu na raiz do seu R4 e pronto... Espero ter ajudado


----------



## ShinRyouma (Jul 26, 2010)

I hope this is good, it's been quite a "dry" month. Hope it works on EDGE.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 26, 2010)

Let play this games now!


----------



## supersaiaman (Jul 26, 2010)

WOW!!! solved it!!   wood R4 ftw!!


----------



## Inunah (Jul 26, 2010)

It's interesting how so many of these fighting games come out on the DS and are successful and Nintendo doesn't think to make Super Smash Bros. DS.


----------



## meikiyou (Jul 26, 2010)

why when i enter on the screen for the first fight in story mode it freezes?


----------



## Inunah (Jul 26, 2010)

meikiyou said:
			
		

> why when i enter on the screen for the first fight in story mode it freezes?


Why? You didn't patch for AP.


----------



## meikiyou (Jul 26, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> meikiyou said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which patch?


----------



## DragLeben (Jul 26, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> darkicarusx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does?
Doesn't seem to work on m DSTT. ._.

Yes, I tried the patched one. All I get is an error when I try to load it.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 26, 2010)

DragLeben said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Working Clean on DSTT for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and YSMenu and Supercard DSTwo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




was working fine yesterday, working fine today also


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 26, 2010)

can't seem to hex patch it, little help please.
When I enter all the codes into RRpatch it says data format error, please help

EDIT 1: found Rudolph's universal child play patch thing lol and patched with that, will make note of results


----------



## DragLeben (Jul 26, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> DragLeben said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh OK, I got confused with what you said and I thought I needed to apply an AP Fix for it to work on DSTT.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 26, 2010)

DragLeben said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you wont be able to play it clean just yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




keep an eye on my page tho


----------



## DragLeben (Jul 26, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> you wont be able to play it clean just yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You twicked me~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha ok, I'll be sure to check for some DSTT updates on your thread later.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 26, 2010)

DragLeben said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i didnt trick you,

i just said i could play it clean


----------



## ShinRyouma (Jul 26, 2010)

Which carts are confirmed can play the clean rom :
SuperCard DSTWO
R4 Wood v1.11
R4 Ysmenu
M3i Zero
CycloDS
iEDGE (but weird voice)
EDGE v1.11
DSTT


----------



## Kiekoes (Jul 26, 2010)

ShinRyouma said:
			
		

> Which carts are confirmed can play the clean rom?


My SuperCard DSTWO plays it clean.


----------



## Spikeynator (Jul 26, 2010)

R4 with wood v1.11 works with clean rom.


----------



## Rayder (Jul 26, 2010)

I tried this on my CycloDS.....it let me do about 3 fights (in story mode...I assume....top option on main menu) then locked up.

I didn't bother trying any patches.

To be honest, the Japanese text annoys me.  If it was fully translated to English then I might get into it, but I can't stand looking at text I can't read.

I just deleted it off my cart.


----------



## The_Elements_Mas (Jul 27, 2010)

on my acekard 2i the game freeze before the second battle, with the patched rome the games play withaout problem


----------



## jophi (Jul 27, 2010)

Where can i find a clean rom? (i know, i know google it...) but my rom freezes after some play and i have wood r4 1.11 ...(so my rom isn't a clean rom?)


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 27, 2010)

jophi said:
			
		

> Where can i find a clean rom? (i know, i know google it...) but my rom freezes after some play and i have wood r4 1.11 ...(so my rom isn't a clean rom?)



no firmware runs games 100% basically its just incompatible.... for the moment


----------



## jophi (Jul 27, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> jophi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, thanks i completed the story mode already but i haven't some characters like Mirajane, Luxus, Loki, Mistgun... i think that will need complete the quest mode, that have 55 quests, to unlock them and with the game freezing and crashing it is getting very annoying reconnecting the Nintendo DS, but playing this game is already very good, while also reborn I was expecting and that neither was placed on the internet yet ...





  I'm waiting Reborn


----------



## SS4 (Jul 28, 2010)

lol such a long thread, but FT is a good anime so i'll give this one a try for sure ^^


----------



## meikiyou (Jul 29, 2010)

ShinRyouma said:
			
		

> Which carts are confirmed can play the clean rom :
> SuperCard DSTWO
> R4 Wood v1.11
> M3i Zero
> ...


i'm using wood 1.11 and it still not working, BTW when are reborn XX getting released?


----------



## ShinRyouma (Jul 29, 2010)

meikiyou said:
			
		

> i'm using wood 1.11 and it still not working, BTW when are reborn XX getting released?


You can PM Spikeynator on post #63.


----------



## Popin (Jul 29, 2010)

Can someone mention all the playable characters in the game? Is it mostly Natsu, or do you play as the main four (Erza, Lucy, Gray and Natsu) or other people in the guild as well?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 29, 2010)

meikiyou said:
			
		

> ShinRyouma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



working on
DSTT
R4 (Ysmenu)

also Reborn XX also


----------



## ShinRyouma (Jul 30, 2010)

Popin said:
			
		

> Can someone mention all the playable characters in the game? Is it mostly Natsu, or do you play as the main four (Erza, Lucy, Gray and Natsu) or other people in the guild as well?


Natsu
Lucy
Happy
Gray
Erza
Makarov
Elfman
Duke of Everloo
Virgo (fat)
Eligor
Lyon
Sherry
Gazille
Jubia
Totomaru
Jose
Gerard
Wally
Fukuro
Loki
Mistgun
Laxus
Mirajane
???


----------



## haddad (Aug 26, 2010)

I played this on my acekard and it works, but after the second fight happy vs. duke everlue the game stops for some reason >_<

anyone know when its gonna be english?


----------

